# 1955 TO-35 starting problem



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's the problem, I have a new battery (6 volts) putting out the correct voltage, but when I hit the started button it will only crank over one time very slowly. When I hook up my jumper box (12 volts) to it and try to start it, it start right up. It does sound as if it still is cranking a little slower then it use to, but it does start. Any suggestions?


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

*Doesn't want to start?*

Wait till summer! No, really, the cables have to be really clean as 6 volts only has half as much push as 12 volts. That gets a lot of good mechanics. Has to have copper, not aluminum, cables. No antifreeze in the cyls? All the hydraulics in neutral and foot on the clutch pedal? Starter shorted or dragging? Good luck!


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks wass. My 3 point is in the down position, but foot is not on the clutch. I can tell you that I had the starter off about 2 months ago and it seems to be working when I put volts to it. Last night I tested all of the connections and I have 6 volts on the battery and at all of the connections, but when I turn it over it drops everywhere to about 3.5v??????


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

*Hi!*

3.5 volts at the batt? Then the current has to be getting through! Either the starter is shorted or dragging, or the engine/trans/diff/hydraulics are turning too hard for it. No ether lock? The clutch pedal will rule out all but the engine. No short in the heavy wires? Better try the pedal. Even if that doesn't cure your problem, it's easier on the system and safer? Looks like a nice day.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you load tested the battery and checked each cell with a hydrometer? A new battery does not alway = a properly functioning battery.


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I will try that stuff tonight. Thanks for the help.

wss, what part of SW Michigan are you from (no I'm not asking you to come and take a look)?


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thanks Chief!*

Missed an important one!


----------



## GregWSpring (Aug 8, 2016)

Suggestions for a new TO35 Battery? 1959 Massey Ferguson. (not trying to hijack this thread, hopefully this relates).

Greg


----------

